# TURKEY FOOT NEEDED ASAP



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

hey guys i need a turkey foot like ASAP

i dident get a turkey and my best friend(and fellow club member) wanted one for his bike.( long story )

lastnight he was killed. they passed a slow moving car, he looked back to make sure every one made it, drifted left of center, they say he was dead before his buddies even rolled up.

i need the turkey foot asap. if anyone has an extra one. please dont offer your first foot, or ur biggest foot. just an extra. i will pay any shipping charges


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

That is terrible to hear about your buddy! I ride and know what it is like to loose a friend. Let me know where you need a foot sent and I will get it out Fed x today.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear bmx. Wish I could help you out.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear the bad news...I'm glad to hear gobbler12 is stepping up for you, very noble! :beer:


----------

